# Question about ripped pesos



## maxxxsta (Jun 16, 2010)

unfortunately i ripped 2 x 500 pesos. one is completely ripped in half and the other is ripped halfway right down the middle. the bills were wet and when i pulled them out of my pocket it ripped. my question is, is there a way to exchange these bills for new ones? i know in the states you can jsut tape it up and use it but i'm pretty sure most if not all the vendors don't accept ripped money. i'm pretty sure i'd have to go to the bank to exchange them but do i need a bank account in order to do so? im here on vacation so i don't have a bank account here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Try going to any bank and see if they will exchange them for you. If they don't want to, try another one... and another one. Be nice, flirt with the lady in charge, etc.  

Stores will definitely not take them but banks might.


----------



## maxxxsta (Jun 16, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Try going to any bank and see if they will exchange them for you. If they don't want to, try another one... and another one. Be nice, flirt with the lady in charge, etc.
> 
> Stores will definitely not take them but banks might.


would it be better to tape it then bring it in? or jsut leave it the way it is?


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

Due to the tremendous amont of fraud in Mexico merchants and banks do not like to accept damaged bills. Supposedly there is a law stating the banks must accept them and send to the Feds to be destroyed. Convincing a teller to take your bill may be difficult. Do not tape the bill. Ask for the manager. Go to a large bank.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

do not tape it, bring it as it is, and just be honest, tell the truth, that the notes got wet and damaged, the notes have holograms on them and the tellers always check the authenticity of 500 notes and upwards all the time anyway. Supposedly the bank must exchange them as moisheh says, but is not always the case and they will often refuse, which is why I suggested you use all your charms for this one.


----------

